# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  أطلب مساعدة ضروري

## mis l@w

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عندي مادة تطبيقات في القانون الخاص

والدكتور في كل محاضرة يعطينا أحكام من محكمة التمييز البحرينية نقرأها ونفهم الوقائع جيداً و نقوم بأدوار الطاعن والمطعون ضده ونستعرض أسباب الطعن و الدفوع وما إلى ذلك ..

الآن عندي حكم من محكمة التمييز والدكتور مسح أسباب الطعن وترك سبب واحد فقط ، وكلفنا بكتابة باقي الأسباب والرد عليها 

والقضية على مافهمت ذات علاقة بتنازع القوانين ( الاختصاص القضائي ) وقانون المرافعات والقانون التجاري ..

سأعرضها الآن وأتمنى ان أجد من يساعدني في ايجاد اسباب أخرى للطعن والردود عليها وفقاً للقانون البحريني ..

..................................................  ............................................
وحيث ان الوقائع - على ما يبين من الأوراق - تتحصل في أن الطاعن أقام على المطعون ضدها الدعوى رقم ..... أمام المحكمة المدنية الكبرى بطلب الحكم بإلزامها بأن تدفع له مبلغ 900000 دولار أمريكي أو ما يعادله بالدينار البحريني بواقع 340.200 دينار وفوائده على سند حاصله انه يعمل في مجال التجارة وقد اتفق مع البنك البريطاني السعودي الكائن بالرياض ، بصفته ممثلاً للمطعون ضدها ، على شراء عدد 1800 شيك سياحي منها قيمة كل شيك 500 دولار وذلك لاستخدامها في ابرام صفقاته التجارية ، وأثناء وحوده في دبي ، سرقت الشيكات المذكورة من داخل السيارة التي كان يستقلها ، فأبلغ كل من المطعون ضدها وممثلها المذكور من أجل إيقاف صرفها وإذ طالب الأخيرة بتعويضه عن قيمتها بالمبلغ المذكور غير انها امتنعت فأقام الدعوى . تمسكت المطعون ضدها بعدم اختصاص القضاء البحريني بنظر الدعوى . اجابت المحكمة المطاعن الى طلبه بحكم استأنفته المطعون ضدها بالاستئناف رقم ..... أمام محكمة الاستئناف العليا المدنية والتي حكمت بإلغاء الحكم المستأنف ، وبعدم اختصاص محاكم البحرين دوليا بنظر الدعوى ، فطعن الطاعن في هذا الحكم بطريق التمييز ، وأودع المكتب الفني مذكرة برأية .

وحيث أن الطعن اقيم على سببين ينعي بهما الطاعن على الحكم المطعون فيه الخطأ في تطبيق القانون والفساد في الاستدلال حيث قضى بعدم اختصاص محاكم البحرين بنظر الدعوى ، رغم انه لا يلزم - طبقا للمادة 14 مرافعات - تعلق النزاع الماثل بموطن أو محل اقامة الأجنبي الموجود بالبحرين ، ولما كان للمطعون ضدها فرع بالبحرين ويمارس ذات النشاط الذي تمارسه وهو بيع الشيكات السياحية وذلك بتوزيعها على المصارف لتتولى هي بيعها للأفراد ويعد بالتالي ممثلاً لها في منطقة الخليج وقد أبلغت بلائحة الدعوى عليه ومثل وكيلها عنها بناء على هذا التبليغ بما ينعقد الاختصاص بنظر النزاع لمحاكم البحرين ، وإذ خالف الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر ، فإنه يكون معيبا بما يستوجب نقضه .




اتمنى المساعدة عاجلا
وشكرا

----------


## mis l@w

احتاج الى الحل ضروري ..

----------


## mis l@w

اخذلتوني يا أعضاء

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*1- الفساد في الاستدلال .
2- القصور فى التسبيب .
*

----------


## أحمد عزت المنشاوي

مالفائدة من الامتحان اذا اجب عنك الاعضاء

----------

